# ON1 Photo Raw new software offer



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

https://www.on1.com/products/photo-raw/

OK, I just watched all the short clips and it appears to me that ON1 Photo Raw is complete as a stand alone. Because I've been holding off on PS, mainly because I've been super busy and not shooting a lot and DPP has served me adequately, I'm now wondering if I need to consider PS or LR at all. I didn't want a subscription either. 

I don't have an attachment to Adobe because I'm new to PP but have been close to committing to PS. However, this new offering looks really appealing and I'm thinking now is the time to jump in. 

Anyone out there who is well versed in this realm; would I be well served by buying into this bundle? What does it have/not have that would influence the decision?

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2016)

Its not even released yet. They promise it by Dec 19, but want you to buy now without actually trying or getting a copy of the released version. Basically, its paying for a beta release copy.

I've been loosely following it for the last month, but unless they have a trial of the released copy, I'm not interested. I really doubt that it will match the Adobe Photography Plan that I buy for a yearly $80 more or less every Christmas season.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 24, 2016)

I like their portrait retouching program and I believe they originally earned their reputation for their resizing software that once called Genuine Fractals if I remember correctly. It is a very good program for resizing.

They've been promising the raw program for close to a year now. If I understand correctly it will allow the use of layers, which would be a big advancement. However don't think you will get away from the subscription model, as I believe they are also going that route. Sooner or later people are just going to have to accept that as the future. Even Microsoft is now using the subscription model.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, I bought it and will have to be happy. If the learning curve is not as bad as PS that'll be a plus for an amateur like me. They seem to be promising a lot so we shall see.

Jack


----------



## Zeidora (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for pointing out that new software. There is also MacPhun's new Luminar. LR in particular is getting a lot of competition. I may try Luminar but currently use DxO Optics and am quite happy with it for my current work-flow.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 24, 2016)

please report how you like it, once you had a chance to use it!

marketing text ticks all the right boxes with me. almost too good to be true.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

It's going to be tricky for me to provide useful feedback because I won't be up to speed for at least a couple days. Just fooling for a bit tonight it seems more limited (editing of photo details) than I thought but that could be my ignorance. One thing I didn't like is that sliders have to be moved by press and slide since mouse wheel won't do it. Similar with brush sizing, you have to click on the menu and choose a size or move the little slider by the menu, while in DPP you can just rotate the mouse wheel.

It seems to me its biggest plus will be canned effects, which I'm not fan of (not yet, anyway). Since I have been using DPP 4 quite a bit it seems to me at this moment that ON1 Photo Raw doesn't go all that much beyond what DPP has, but as mentioned they are not finished with this beta product so some features are still coming. My money's spent but I'd advise anyone who's interested to look very carefully before buying.

Past my bedtime.

Jack


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 24, 2016)

It's their first attempt at a raw reader. Others (e.g. Adobe, DxO) have been doing raw processing for awhile and have had plenty of time to tune-up their products. I would be wary until they have some experience.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I believe they originally earned their reputation for their resizing software that once called Genuine Fractals if I remember correctly. It is a very good program for resizing.



I have Genuine Fractals. 

ON1 did not develop Genuine Fractals originally. Lots of people think they designed and developed it. It does work well.

Genuine Fractalsis a Photoshop plug-in developed and distributed by onOne Software of Portland, Oregon. The original Windows version of *Genuine Fractals was designed and developed by Altamira Group *in Burbank, California under team leader Steven Bender in 1996. In 1997, Altamira released the Robert McNally-developed Version 2.0 on the Macintosh Platform and the redesigned the Windows Version 2.0 product. The *Genuine Fractals products were acquired by LizardTech in June 2001*, before *ultimately being acquired by onOne Software in July 2005.
*
As of version 7.0, the product was called Perfect Resize, and as of version 10, ON1 Resize. There are two main features in the Genuine Fractals plug-in. First is a feature to save image files in either FIF (Fractal Image Format) or its proprietary STN multi-resolution wavelet format. This format offers file compression ratios around 2:1 for lossless and 5:1 for visually lossless. The second main feature of Genuine Fractals is a scaling algorithm based on the use of PIFS (partitioned iterated function systems). When scaling up, Genuine Fractals exploits the self-similarity of an image to increase its size while preserving detail.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography, you're over my head, care to illuminate on the implications? 

Jack


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 24, 2016)

thanks MrSpokane for supplying all that information! good posting! 

do you have any expecations re. On1 Photo Raw ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mt Spokane Photography, you're over my head, care to illuminate on the implications?
> 
> Jack



Just that saying that ON1 software must be good when they developed Genuine Fractals might be questionable reasoning. I'd want to try the software. I think they will have some free trials once it is released. Right now, its just a pre-release version.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.on1.com/store/on1-photo-kit-expert-masking-compositing/?utm_campaign=Partner_Spotlight_11-2016&utm_source=RAW-Plus-Own&utm_medium=email&utm_content=cartopen

Another offer. This seems to be in the same vein as their Photo Raw i.e. canned solutions. Useful but not exactly what I'm presently interested in. Am I the only one who gets distracted by some of these effects that don't come across as realistic or believable, kind of like how some HDR irritates me?

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2016)

Another offer. This seems to be in the same vein as their Photo Raw i.e. canned solutions. Useful but not exactly what I'm presently interested in. Am I the only one who gets distracted by some of these effects that don't come across as realistic or believable, kind of like how some HDR irritates me?

Jack
[/quote]

Yes, they are flooding me with e-mails. I don't fall for their special deals to purchase pre-release software. There will be lots of discounts in the future, but I am paid up for the Adobe Photography Plan thru December 2017.


----------



## YellowJersey (Dec 1, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Thanks for pointing out that new software. There is also MacPhun's new Luminar. LR in particular is getting a lot of competition. I may try Luminar but currently use DxO Optics and am quite happy with it for my current work-flow.



Sorry to get off topic, but how do you like DxO Optics? I've been using DPP and PS since forever, but I've always been curious about DxO. I'm not a huge fan of lightroom. No hate, it's just not for me. I also always got really weird colours with lightroom and never been able to figure out why.


----------



## niels123 (Dec 1, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its not even released yet. They promise it by Dec 19, but want you to buy now without actually trying or getting a copy of the released version. Basically, its paying for a beta release copy.
> 
> I've been loosely following it for the last month, but unless they have a trial of the released copy, I'm not interested. I really doubt that it will match the Adobe Photography Plan that I buy for a yearly $80 more or less every Christmas season.



$80 ;D

We Dutch people pay $150 :'( Adobe says: "local market conditions" and offers are never valid in The Netherlands


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 1, 2016)

Your quality of life is too high, that's the problem.


----------

